# Whizzer barn find reference photos.



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 27, 2015)

This my original S10.


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2015)

I like what I can see of it! More photos! Complete bike please. Close up of rack. Headlight


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I like what I can see of it! More photos! Complete bike please. Close up of rack. Headlight




Although I hate agreeing with Dave,please post more pics.


----------



## squeedals (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice of what we can see.......


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice survivor!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 28, 2015)

You are so fortunate to have so many garage sale and barn finds!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry these are old pictures for a title attempt.  I will pull her out and take full monty pictures of my favorite girl but she is very shy and unclean.  Please sit on your hands tomorrow when they appear.   Ray


----------



## squeedals (Jan 29, 2015)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> Sorry these are old pictures for a title attempt.  I will pull her out and take full monty pictures of my favorite girl but she is very shy and unclean.  Please sit on your hands tomorrow when they appear.   Ray





Shy and unclean.......just the way we likes em 

Don


----------



## SchwinnChester (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## RustGold (Jan 31, 2015)

Awesome bike! I love how the paint and the rust match. I look forward to some more photos.


----------

